# HELP! Anfänger: Anglerschein: wo, wie, wieviel €?



## Zex (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo ALLE,

hab mir Anglerset gestern gekauft, hab aber noch nie selber geangelt. Bin aus München 

Wo kann ich Anglerschein machen?
Was kostet das?
Wie schnell geht das? 
Für wie lange gilt dieser Schein?
Was muss man da wissen bei der Prüfung?
Muss man eins machen? 
Darf man dann mit einem Schein dan überall angeln?
Gibt es Orte wo man kein Anglerschein braucht zum Angeln? (München/ Umgebung...)
Was passiert wenn man ohne Schein Angelt und
erwischt wird?
Gibt es Konrollen...

Sorry, falls dabei blöde Fragen sind!

Bedanke mich im vorraus

gruss
Zex


----------



## Jirko (27. Juni 2003)

hallöchen zex, herzlich willkommen im board #h 



> _Original geschrieben von Zex _
> * Sorry, falls dabei blöde Fragen sind!*



die gibt es hier bei uns nicht , dafür ist unser board ja da...

nun aber zu deinen fragen:

Wo kann ich Anglerschein machen?
bei deinem im land ansässigen landesverband VDSF oder DAV... 

Was kostet das?
ca.; € 50,-- ausbildungskosten (bis 18a € 15,--), prüfungsgebühr € 50,--, lehrmaterial € 50,-- 

Wie schnell geht das?
4 tage - meistens 2 aufeinanderfolgende wochenenden 

Für wie lange gilt dieser Schein?
5 jahre. wird dann verlängert, wenn du dich an alle spielregeln hälts  

Was muss man da wissen bei der Prüfung?
alles zum thema fisch: fischerkennung, fischbiologie, fischkrankheiten, angeltechniken, gesetzte und vorschriften, naturschutz, hege und pflege... 

Muss man eins machen?
JA. der fischereischein ist sozusagen die grundvoraussetzung um das angeln ausüben zu dürfen. hast du diesen, kommt noch die fischereiabgabemarke dazu: ca. € 50,-- pro a. und dann benötigst du noch die erlaubnis, an den jeweiligen gewässern angeln zu können (vereinsgewässer - vereinsmitglied, kost auch wieder geld) oder halt vdsf oder dav, oder halt erlaubnisscheine von pachtgewässern (bekommts du vom fischer)... 

Darf man dann mit einem Schein dan überall angeln?
siehe deine vorherige frage... 

Gibt es Orte wo man kein Anglerschein braucht zum Angeln? (München/ Umgebung...)
meines wissens nach NEIN 

Was passiert wenn man ohne Schein Angelt und
erwischt wird?
Gibt es Konrollen...
denke noch nicht einmal daran. STRAFDELIKT! dein angelequipment wechselt den besitzer und dein geld auch (bis zu € 10.000,-- !)


----------



## Zex (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jirko,

Danke dir für Deine schnelle Antwort!
jetzt bin ich Aufgeklärt worden!
... werde aber noch viel dazu lernen müssen 

Melde mich wieder wenn ich Fragen habe.

gruss
Zex


----------



## Axel_DD (21. Juli 2003)

Ich häng mich da gleich hier mal mit rein, da ich fast das gleiche Problem habe. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit mal für 2 Wochen angeln zu gehen? Ich wollte gern im Urlaub angeln, hab aber keine Genehmigungen. In Norwegen hab ich schon Erfahrung gesammelt, da geht es ohne Probleme (hab jedenfalls nie welche gehabt).


----------



## marca (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo Axel,
also in den Niederlanden darfst Du auch ohne irgendeine Prüfung angeln.
Da brauchst Du nur ein paar Dokumente die Du entweder im Angelladen Deines Urlaubsortes oder im Fremdenverkehrsbüro (VVV)erwerben kannst.
In Irland braucht man gar keine Dokumente und schon gar keine Prüfung.Außer für wenige Lachsflüsse.
Beide Länder sind natürlich auch als Urlaubsländer zu empfehlen.

MfG
marca


----------



## Axel_DD (21. Juli 2003)

Ich will aber nach Schwerin in den Urlaub fahren.


----------



## marca (21. Juli 2003)

Dann musste wohl Deinen Schein machen!

MfG
marca


----------



## Axel_DD (21. Juli 2003)

Keine andere Chance?


----------



## holzi70 (21. Juli 2003)

@Axel
Eine Möglichkeit gibts noch. Aber leider nicht in Meck-Pomm sondern in Schleswig Holstein. Dort kann man eine Urlaubsangelgenehmigung kaufen. kostet 20 € und hat eine gültigkeit von 40 Tagen.


----------



## Jirko (21. Juli 2003)

hallo axel - willkommen in unserem anglerboard #h

es gibt einige bundesländer, die berechtigungen für "urlaubsangler" ohne fischereischein ausstellen! aber meckpom gehört nicht zu diesen bundesländern. in mecklenburg-vorpommern ist das führen eines gültigen fischereischeines bedingung, um den angelsport nachgehen zu können!

tut mir leid für dich axel, aber in meckpom kannst du ohne gültigen fischereischein NICHT angeln!


----------



## Axel_DD (21. Juli 2003)

Schade, da werd ich mir den Fisch wohl kaufen müssen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Condor (21. Juli 2003)

...ääähm,

es dürfte doch genau wie in anderen Bundesländern sogenannte "Forellenteiche" geben.:m


Davon kenne ich 2 verschiedene Arten:


1. Du bezahlst was Du fängst
2. Du bezahlst "Eintritt" und darfst fangen was Du willst


Sicher werden jetzt die passionierten Angler unter Euch aufschrei`n, vonwegen das is ja keine richtige Angelei und so.

Aber als Alternative, wenn man wirklich nur mal unkompliziert ein paar Fische angeln möchte, finde ich sie garnicht schlecht.


Gruss
Condor


----------



## dirkbo (21. Juli 2003)

Moment ist es nicht doch notwenig an einem Forellenpuff einen gültigen Fischereischein zu besitzen?
Ich meine J A !


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juli 2003)

Am Forellenpuff braucht man auch einen Angelschein,

in dem von uns geliebten und von Gesetzen geregelten Deutschland darf man den Fischfang mit der Handangel nur mit gültigem Jahresfischereischein ausüben, selbst wenn Du der Besitzer des Gewässers bist ist das so.

Mein Tip: Dänemark: Angelschein gibts in jeder Tourist Info für 100 Krönchen (ca. € 14.-), gilt ein ganzes Jahr im ganzen Land, für Meer und Binnengewässer.


----------

